# P.M.



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Hi Kath, 

Did you receive my PM

rrusty


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Rrusty

If it is no longer in your "Outbox" it will be showing in your "Sentbox" which means that she has recieved it and opened it to read it. The PM system on here is very good once you get used to it ...you always know when the message has been read :wink:

Check now here <<<

Mike


----------



## rrusty (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Spykal


----------

